# ??



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I realize this may sound stupid, but I guess I am toiletry challenged. Try not to laugh. 

What is a lotion bar?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

It's lotion as a solid. It kind of melts onto your skin as you rub the bar in your hands/on your body.


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

Like chap stick for the body :biggrin
PJ makes one http://goatmilkstuff.com/Goat-Milk-Stuff-Lotion/
Fran


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks.

So then what is cream soap?


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

Cream soap is just what it says.. it has the consistency of cream, packaged in jars or wide tubes like Malibu's... Its a cross between CP soap and liquid soap
Barb


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Ooooooooooooohhhhhh. Ok, thanks.


----------

